

Facebook backs down in privacy case / Social Web site publicizes users' online purchases - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/11/30/MNERTLQAQ.DTL

======
brlewis
I predict that Facebook will continue to push the limits of privacy
violations, and will back off only when the outcry is so widespread that
they're in danger of losing users.

------
cstejerean
Beacon led me to consider deleting my Facebook account (I wasn't using it much
anyway). Then I realized there is no easy way to delete one's Facebook account
(deactivating your account doesnt really do much).

I did manage to find a way to delete my account (a hack really and it took
some Googling).

